# Anything shot with a 5D4



## applecider (Sep 12, 2016)

Someone had to start it, so come on all you lucky ones spread it around.


----------



## entropy69 (Sep 12, 2016)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/entropy69/29282960550/ 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/entropy69/29603534785/

Awesome camera, postprocessing for now a timeconsuming drama since there is no support in ACR yet


----------



## RBC5 (Sep 12, 2016)

entropy69 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/entropy69/29282960550/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/entropy69/29603534785/
> 
> Awesome camera, postprocessing for now a timeconsuming drama since there is no support in ACR yet



Well done Walther! Very nice work.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks for sharing! New cameras are always exciting.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 12, 2016)

Are you happy with the sports shooting capabilities? I used my 5D-III for Figure-skating every so often (ISO 3200-6400 range) and would definitely appreciate the 40% higher resolution and extra frame/sec.

Why is the lama picture looking so noisy in the out of focus areas? I expected the 5D-IV to look much better than that? ???


----------



## patchadams91wm6 (Sep 12, 2016)

Here are my photos from Chiefs v Chargers. Only worked on jpegs (yes, they are post processed). Used 70-200L II 2.8 and 400L 2.8. 

Impressed with autofocus. Happy with shutter speed. With really harsh light and shadows, felt the dynamic range was good. The larger files really let you crop well on photos I'd usually never bother with, too. 

Hope you like: https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/68Z6p4


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 12, 2016)

patchadams91wm6 said:


> Here are my photos from Chiefs v Chargers. Only worked on jpegs (yes, they are post processed). Used 70-200L II 2.8 and 400L 2.8.
> 
> Impressed with autofocus. Happy with shutter speed. With really harsh light and shadows, felt the dynamic range was good. The larger files really let you crop well on photos I'd usually never bother with, too.
> 
> Hope you like: https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/68Z6p4



These are very impressive! Looks like it really nailed focus in the action. Couldn't see your f stops, but it's shallow DOF.  Like the colors- skin tone is pretty darn good.
Getting mine Tuesday(Sept. 13th) It's baptism will be the Reno Air Races from the pylons. 500 mph within 50 feet. That should test the focusing system.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 12, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> patchadams91wm6 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are my photos from Chiefs v Chargers. Only worked on jpegs (yes, they are post processed). Used 70-200L II 2.8 and 400L 2.8.
> ...



This is getting exciting, do continue to follow through with feedback and photos! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 12, 2016)

Josh, very nice results. Other than the sea of red is overpowering! 

Jack


----------



## patchadams91wm6 (Sep 12, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Josh, very nice results. Other than the sea of red is overpowering!
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack!


----------



## rbielefeld (Sep 12, 2016)

I only had one morning with the 5DIV, but I was impressed. 30mp and 7 fps is a capable combination for birds IMO.


----------



## zim (Sep 12, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> These are very impressive! Looks like it really nailed focus in the action. Couldn't see your f stops, but it's shallow DOF. Like the colors- skin tone is pretty darn good.
> Getting mine Tuesday(Sept. 13th) It's baptism will be the Reno Air Races from the pylons. 500 mph within 50 feet. That should test the focusing system.



No disrespect to anyone else but I'm more familiar with your air photos! so I'm really looking forward to your thoughts on how the 4 performs at air shows. No doubt the weather will be fabulous but it would be interesting if you could push the iso a bit 1/8000 - f16ish ;D I'm not too bothered about seeing noise more it's quality which will indicate how well it cleans up in C1/DxO 
Have fun!!!


----------



## Mancubus (Sep 12, 2016)

rbielefeld said:


> I only had one morning with the 5DIV, but I was impressed. 30mp and 7 fps is a capable combination for birds IMO.



Amazing shots!! Which lens? And how much crop?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 12, 2016)

Mancubus said:


> rbielefeld said:
> 
> 
> > I only had one morning with the 5DIV, but I was impressed. 30mp and 7 fps is a capable combination for birds IMO.
> ...



Yes, more details please.

Jack


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 12, 2016)

Great images Josh. I'm glad to see the 5D-IV holding onto the details inthe red channel so well. My 5D-III could clip the red channel quite easily, so I used to end up underexposing to retain vibrant reds and shadows would suffer as a result. Looks like Canon solved all those problems and then some. 

How have you chosen to customize the camera?


----------



## kingrobertii (Sep 13, 2016)

This is such a huge upgrade from my 5D II. I am just playing around with at at this point, and I already love it. The video is great, although the 4k file size is massive...


----------



## rbielefeld (Sep 13, 2016)

Mancubus said:


> rbielefeld said:
> 
> 
> > I only had one morning with the 5DIV, but I was impressed. 30mp and 7 fps is a capable combination for birds IMO.
> ...



The owl images were shot with the Canon 600mm f/4 IS II naked and with the 1.4x TC attached. The Flight shot is almost full frame and was shot with the 1.4x TC on the 600. The perched images were shot without the TC and are approximately 35% of the original frame.

The natural light was pretty much perfect this particular morning.


----------



## TheDrift- (Sep 13, 2016)

I got mine yesterday and it a huge upgrade from a mk2 (as others have already said) one thing thats driving me crazy is that I'm only getting a 13/14 shot buffer with RAW??

I have a UDMA 7 160mb/s card is this fast enough? (I think it should be) but can't figure out why I'm not getting the 21??


----------



## patchadams91wm6 (Sep 13, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> Great images Josh. I'm glad to see the 5D-IV holding onto the details inthe red channel so well. My 5D-III could clip the red channel quite easily, so I used to end up underexposing to retain vibrant reds and shadows would suffer as a result. Looks like Canon solved all those problems and then some.
> 
> How have you chosen to customize the camera?



Thanks again. I go with Autofocus #4; seems to be what co-workers use on their 1dx's; worked great. Back button focus, AF servo. Use 41 point cross type autofocus, and then have 4 point cross to help with focus. Focus priority on both. Turned off all the lens correction software in camera. Another thing is I set up * button for shadows (ie: player running in sunlight, gonna have certain shutterspeed etc. Instead of shooting in AV/TV, I set up pre-game my shadow numbers. So Af-ON is primary back focus button, then use * for focus and shadows. Hope that makes sense).


----------



## rcarca (Sep 13, 2016)

rbielefeld said:


> I only had one morning with the 5DIV, but I was impressed. 30mp and 7 fps is a capable combination for birds IMO.



Those owls are mind-blowing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## foo (Sep 13, 2016)

TheDrift- said:


> I got mine yesterday and it a huge upgrade from a mk2 (as others have already said) one thing thats driving me crazy is that I'm only getting a 13/14 shot buffer with RAW??
> 
> I have a UDMA 7 160mb/s card is this fast enough? (I think it should be) but can't figure out why I'm not getting the 21??



try the controlled test described here http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=18912 
Make sure you try it with all the lens correction options turned off.

check off all the other possible issues - things like CF card is duff, counterfeit or similar and lying about it's speed?
etc.

What size are your raw files? average for me is about 35MB, min 29MB, max 56MB. The test gives 26MB raw files and an aparrently much deeper buffer measured in the number of shots. Likely the buffer is a fixed number of MB and the size of the raw files for your images dictates the number of shots you get in the buffer.

Also, I find the number in the VF seems wildly inaccurate. Generally says 16 with the options I have set, but I do get 22/23 with approx 35MB raw files


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 13, 2016)

rbielefeld said:


> Mancubus said:
> 
> 
> > rbielefeld said:
> ...



Boy, you have really perfect handling such a large, heavy lens. I'm very impressed. Keep the feedback coming, thanks.

Jack


----------



## tpatana (Sep 13, 2016)

patchadams91wm6 said:


> Another thing is I set up * button for shadows (ie: player running in sunlight, gonna have certain shutterspeed etc. Instead of shooting in AV/TV, I set up pre-game my shadow numbers. So Af-ON is primary back focus button, then use * for focus and shadows. Hope that makes sense).



How's this? Care to explain more?


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 13, 2016)

applecider said:


> Someone had to start it, so come on all you lucky ones spread it around.



Haha! I knew somebody would.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 13, 2016)

patchadams91wm6 said:


> Here are my photos from Chiefs v Chargers. Only worked on jpegs (yes, they are post processed). Used 70-200L II 2.8 and 400L 2.8.
> 
> Impressed with autofocus. Happy with shutter speed. With really harsh light and shadows, felt the dynamic range was good. The larger files really let you crop well on photos I'd usually never bother with, too.
> 
> Hope you like: https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/68Z6p4



Great photos! How great it must be to be right on the sidelines!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 13, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > Someone had to start it, so come on all you lucky ones spread it around.
> ...



Great for those of us on the fence to have threads like this with good reliable info, without tons of whining.  Thanks to those willing to share!

Jack


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 13, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> It's baptism will be the Reno Air Races from the pylons. 500 mph within 50 feet. That should test the focusing system.



Wow! I'd sure love to be you! They let you on the pylons? I know you must be an official photographer for the event, but can't even imagine the adrenaline and excitement that must bring. Dangerous too!

There were some races down here in Las Vegas (I live in Mesquite) a few months back. Would have loved a ticket. I think Red Bull was a big sponsor.

Good luck to you and can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## zim (Sep 13, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> rbielefeld said:
> 
> 
> > Mancubus said:
> ...



Handheld! wow I assumed these were taken using a gimbal, excellent shots.


----------



## RBC5 (Sep 13, 2016)

rbielefeld said:


> I only had one morning with the 5DIV, but I was impressed. 30mp and 7 fps is a capable combination for birds IMO.



Really spectacular flight shot. For not having a catchlight, the eye definition is great.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 13, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > It's baptism will be the Reno Air Races from the pylons. 500 mph within 50 feet. That should test the focusing system.
> ...



Pylons are crazy. Panning 500 mph aircraft is a bit of a challenge. This was shot with my 5DS. LOL
The air molecules have motion blur.



Reno 2015 VooDoo pylon 6714 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## noncho (Sep 13, 2016)

Just returned from Canon 5D4 test motorcycle event. 
The new camera feels great, but some of the servo shots were not so great with focus accuracy. For example first shot below was part of 4 shot burst, where first 2 were not OK. Low speed with 24-70 2.8, JPEG:

http://www.nonchoiliev.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/5D4_1.jpg
http://www.nonchoiliev.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/5D4_2.jpg


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 13, 2016)

noncho said:


> Just returned from Canon 5D4 test motorcycle event.
> The new camera feels great, but some of the servo shots were not so great with focus accuracy. For example first shot below was part of 4 shot burst, where first 2 were not OK. Low speed with 24-70 2.8, JPEG:
> 
> http://www.nonchoiliev.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/5D4_1.jpg
> http://www.nonchoiliev.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/5D4_2.jpg



And you would attribute that to focus failure rather than subject motion because?

You do realize the 'sharp' image is 1/200 sec and the focus 'failure' is a moving motorcycle at 1/100.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 13, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > KeithBreazeal said:
> ...



I'm speechless Keith. Just wonderful!


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 13, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> noncho said:
> 
> 
> > Just returned from Canon 5D4 test motorcycle event.
> ...



Maybe it sets up the same as a 5D Mark III for fast action, but yeah... 1/100 is way too slow. I'd have even gone faster than 1/200. That might have stopped the spoke blur though.

This is helpful:
http://www.focrates.com/articles/configuring_your_5d_mark_3_af_for_fast_action/configuring_your_5d_mark_3_af_for_fast_action.html


----------



## noncho (Sep 13, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> noncho said:
> 
> 
> > Just returned from Canon 5D4 test motorcycle event.
> ...



The accurate focus is different than than the motion blur, otherwise nobody would do panning shots. I wanted to check especially such low speed shots, it's not by mistake.

Anyway, I'm not trying to spoil anyone happiness, it's a great camera


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 13, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> noncho said:
> 
> 
> > Just returned from Canon 5D4 test motorcycle event.
> ...



I expect my 5D IV will be just as good if not better than my 5DS for this type of work. I shot a motorcycle event last Saturday with the 5DS.(I sold my Mark III) 1/160th at f4. 
Many things come into play in these shoots, but the cameras are capable.

Click for full size



Dixon Renegade Show Stunt Show 0845 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Besisika (Sep 13, 2016)

Crazy pan you got there!


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 13, 2016)

noncho said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > noncho said:
> ...



My point was if you don't pan correctly you can't tell the difference between missed focus and motion blur, you didn't pan correctly because the 1/100 shot has motion blur. Ergo you can't tell if the camera missed focus and have motion blur or if you just have motion blur.

Some people can pan way slower than 1/100 sec, me included, but it looks like on that shot you didn't so you can't draw AF conclusions, good or bad, from that single image, and that is what you were doing


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 13, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> noncho said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Another thing encountered is when the subject is not perpendicular to the pan, but approaching or going away. The center of the frame follows one point but the left and right side of the subject are moving at different speeds and it changes perspective angles It's a radius from the film plain that constantly is changing during the pan. The closer, the more it is noticed. Focal length and distance are another factor.

example



Nevada County AirFest 2015 B-25 takeoff 1744 web © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## foo (Sep 13, 2016)

weather has been s**te here since the camera arrived, so here's something I found indoors


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 14, 2016)

By the time the battery charged, it was dark outside.
So, it's the bookcase for the first test shot.
ISO 12800 1/30th f5.6 70-200L(V1) at 75mm handheld
This is the original JPG straight from the camera without any processing.



Canon 5D mark IV 1st test shot © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Canon 5D mark IV 1st test shot crop © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 14, 2016)

Looks good/impressive to me. Guess we need a comparison shot.

Jack


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 14, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Looks good/impressive to me. Guess we need a comparison shot.
> 
> Jack



The thing that impressed me the most was the lack of red bleeding and noise. Black lettering in the reds are insanely good. This is a big improvement. Even the resolution at 12800 is beyond my expectations. Handheld at that. Edges are really well defined at this ISO. With the 5D III, ISO 8000 was the death throws. 
Night photography is going to be much more fun.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 14, 2016)

My very first pic, shot RAW+JPEG, this is the jpeg SOOC (save resize in paint). ISO12800.


----------



## zim (Sep 14, 2016)

iso 12800 sooc mmmm....... I am likin those. Looking like c1/DxO will process RAWs rather well!

Really looking forward to your thoughts on the fps when your between the pylons though Keith


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 15, 2016)

zim said:


> iso 12800 sooc mmmm....... I am likin those. Looking like c1/DxO will process RAWs rather well!
> 
> Really looking forward to your thoughts on the fps when your between the pylons though Keith



Yup, that will be the true test- how many shots at the 500mph plane.
I'll probably be running both card slots for raw and jpg. That may slow it down a bit.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 15, 2016)

welp since some folks are uploading boring shots lol
i've been testing mine since i got it from the B&H navy yard pickup 9/8/16
what better what too test it then in low light
hs football nyc area
and New York Fashion Week
1/800 fast action "nearly" lol


9H6A0349-1 by Big Ant TV Media LLC, on Flickr


9H6A0264-1 by Big Ant TV Media LLC, on Flickr
NYC Fashion Week Sept 2016 


9H6A0510-1 by Big Ant TV Media LLC, on Flickr


9H6A0454-1 by Big Ant TV Media LLC, on Flickr


----------



## Amaroc_GL (Sep 18, 2016)

I tried a friends 100-400 version2. Did a quick Panorama. Not the best composition. 
Still waiting for Adobe to update camera raw.



Panorama 100-400v2 by EightysixNuuk, on Flickr


----------



## tpatana (Sep 19, 2016)

Just did two challenging locations, one normal-ish club-event with spots and such. Other was belly dance event where no flash allowed, and stage lights had 2 super bright spots and everything else was very dark. Especially this was challenging. Both pics jpeg from camera, and minor adjust in LR.


----------



## entropy69 (Sep 19, 2016)

2048px wide versions + exif data on my flickr page


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 21, 2016)

had this on rental for the weekend, here's a few


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 21, 2016)

The 5D mark IV performed very well at the Reno Air Races.
I shot raw + jpg on separate cards. I processed the jpg files in Lightroom 
while at the races- no time to really edit. Airshows usually entail huge crops,
so let the games begin. I used to old 100-400L exclusively. 

as an example: original jpg



Reno 2016 Voodoo original jpg 4881 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr

cropped



Reno 2016 Voodoo 4881 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr

a few more after heavy crops...



Reno 2016 Argonaut takeoff 4856 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr

Note shockwaves visible on this high speed mach .95 pass.(over 600 mph)



Reno 2016 Blue Angels shock wave 4211 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Reno 2016 Blue Angels Cross 4390 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Amaroc_GL (Sep 23, 2016)

I did a panorama with my 24mm 1.4L II at f/4 at iso6400

Might have been a 1 sec to long on the exposure. But overall satisfied with the iso6400 shot.



Milkyway 24mm Panorama. by EightysixNuuk, on Flickr


----------



## chilakamarthi (Sep 23, 2016)

Now lightroom update is available. Any raw processing results?


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2016)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> had this on rental for the weekend, here's a few



i really like the last picture. Well done, Chuck.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> The 5D mark IV performed very well at the Reno Air Races.
> I shot raw + jpg on separate cards. I processed the jpg files in Lightroom
> while at the races- no time to really edit. Airshows usually entail huge crops,
> so let the games begin. I used to old 100-400L exclusively.



Very nice series, Keith. I especially like the 3rd picture.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 24, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> The 5D mark IV performed very well at the Reno Air Races.
> I shot raw + jpg on separate cards. I processed the jpg files in Lightroom
> while at the races- no time to really edit. Airshows usually entail huge crops,
> so let the games begin. I used to old 100-400L exclusively.
> ...



Wow, a Hawker Tempest. Didn't know any of those were in flying condition ! Didn't REM write a song about Reno ?


----------



## Mancubus (Sep 26, 2016)

Now that the Lightroom update is out, could any kind soul share a decent raw file for me to fiddle about? Of couse, I won't claim or use it for anything else than playing with it in my computer. 

Anything with lights and shadows, in focus and ISO 100-800.

The ones that Jared Polin posted on his website are too high ISO, they were ok but I'd like something cleaner to work with.

Or any link with a bunch or raw files will do, I tried but haven't found a decent source.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 26, 2016)

Mancubus said:


> Now that the Lightroom update is out, could any kind soul share a decent raw file for me to fiddle about? Of couse, I won't claim or use it for anything else than playing with it in my computer.
> 
> Anything with lights and shadows, in focus and ISO 100-800.
> 
> ...



Enough shadows and lights on this?

http://www.patana.fi/temp/5D4_4254.CR2


----------



## tpatana (Sep 26, 2016)

And my quick 1 minute LR edit on that CR file:

(I'm 100% confident that 90% of you can make it look better, I suck on LR and especially on PS). And the remaining 10% are blind. With one arm. Living in remote village without electricity.


----------



## tpatana (Oct 2, 2016)

Yesterday taiko concert in Seattle. Semi-lit stage (not the dimmest I've seen, not the brightest). Sitting quite far back, shot with 70-200.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 2, 2016)

tpatana, what ISO?

Jack


----------



## tpatana (Oct 3, 2016)

1600 and 2500.


----------



## cookestudios (Oct 3, 2016)

From my fresh 5D4


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 3, 2016)

Spent four days shooting the California Capital Airshow. This was it's second shoot and still amazed
with the results. Overall, everything is noticeably better than my 5D III was.
More keepers, better color under tough lighting conditions, better DR, and more latitude when editing
those tough shots.



CCA 2016 Blue Angels #7 ride 6380 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



CCA 2016 CF-18 Hornet approach 6341 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



CCA 2016 CF-18 fast pass sormy 9355 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



CCA 2016 F-18 demo VFA-136 jpg 7138 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



CCA 2016 Mike Wiskus knife edge ribbons 8609 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



CCA 2016 Wiskus knife edge low Sunday tight 9467 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



CCA 2016 Crowd 9108 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



CCA 2016 Photo Tour FIFI landing 7072 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2016)

Beautiful pictures. I really like the 4th one. Well done Keith.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 3, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. I really like the 4th one. Well done Keith.



All great.

Jack


----------



## ibleedblue244 (Oct 5, 2016)

Exposure created with Canon 5d Mark IV with 24-70 F4 L / F8 ISO 320 "Fine Detail" mirror lock up / On a tripod with LEE 105 polarizer and LEE .9 soft ND. Post (shadow lift, saturation) performed in LR 5 and PS CC 14.


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2016)

Beautiful. Lovely colours. Well done, ibleedblue244.


----------



## zim (Oct 5, 2016)

Good grief Keith I opened up that first pic and nearly cut myself on it!! ;D
Have to admit I do envy your light

Any thoughts on the fps when say catching aircraft flying towards each other?


----------



## ibleedblue244 (Oct 5, 2016)

Thank you Click! Here is another one from El Matador Beach approximately 24 miles north of Malibu CA along the Pacific Coast. 

Exposure created with Canon 5d Mark IV with 24-70 F4 l/F8 ISO 320 "Fine Detail" mirror lock up / On a tripod with LEE 105 polarizer and LEE .6 ND. Post (shadow lift, saturation and sharpening) performed in LR 5 and PS CC 14.


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2016)

ibleedblue244 said:


> Here is another one from El Matador Beach approximately 24 miles north of Malibu CA along the Pacific Coast.



I really like this shot. Nicely done.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 6, 2016)

zim said:


> Good grief Keith I opened up that first pic and nearly cut myself on it!! ;D
> Have to admit I do envy your light
> 
> Any thoughts on the fps when say catching aircraft flying towards each other?



Aircraft cross-overs are tough to capture and mostly luck. I try for a minimum of 1/2000th. Trying to frame one and watch the other approach is a bit crazy, but the only way. As far as fps goes, 5 to 7 is the best I have. It's all a matter of went you fire the machine gun. 

1/2000th



Reno 2016 Blue Angels inverted cross 4112 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Reno 2016 Blue Angels Cross 4390 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2016)

Great shots, Keith. Especially the second one.


----------



## zim (Oct 6, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief Keith I opened up that first pic and nearly cut myself on it!! ;D
> ...




Thanks Keith, I really only mentioned cross over as a kind of worst case. I'm coming from a 7d1 and am seriously considering the 5d4 when the price is right for me, truth is that reduction of 1 fps is gnawing at me a bit there are so many other reasons I want to go to for but coming down on that spec is not what I hoped for. It's probably just a spec sheet thing though, would I really notice 1fps!, which is why I'm interested in real use opinion.

Regards


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Oct 16, 2016)

I am using the Canon 5Dmk4 for wildlife, alongside my 5D Mk3 and 1DX, and I am finding the image quality of the 5DMk4 a highlight. Sharing some images for illustration purposes. 
The image of the two lion cubs was shot at iso 2000, shutter speed 1/1250sec and f4.0 and 400mm. Image in raw, processed with Adobe Camera Raw, no cropping.
Cheers
Grant


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Oct 16, 2016)

Another 5Dmk4 image from Botswana. The lion was stalking a pride mate, in play, and was shot at iso 3200, f5.6 and a shutter speed of 1/1600sec, at 400mm. Cropped from 30mpixels to 22.5mpixels, then downsized to 1500 pixels wide for this forum. Raw image processed in Adobe Camera Raw. Some noise reduction applied to the cats eyes only. I am very happy with this iso 3200 result, even with the crop. 
Cheers
Grant


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Oct 16, 2016)

Canon 5Dmk4 image, of a hippo, Botswana's Okavango Delta. This image shot in raw, at iso 1250, f4.5, shutter speed 1/1250sec, and cropped to 19megapixels, before being downsized to 1500pixels for web. This image as well as the two lion images above, were taken with the EF 400 DO f4 IS ii.
Cheers
Grant


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2016)

Great shots, Grant. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Oct 16, 2016)

Click said:


> Great shots, Grant. I especially like the last picture.



Thanks for looking Click 
Cheers
Grant


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 16, 2016)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots, Grant. I especially like the last picture.
> ...



Impressive indeed and to think there are folk blabbing about this camera being bad (probably would be in their hands). ;D

Jack


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks Jack
I hope you have had more chances to use your new 1DX2 in the field..
Cheers
Grant


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 16, 2016)

Fall colors in the California Sierras.
I made a quick run right before the major storm hit.



Fall Colors Virginia Lakes Road 0668 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Fall Colors Hope Valley cabin 0615 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Fall Colors Hope Valley 0618 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, Keith. I really like the first one. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 16, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Keith. I really like the first one. 8)



Thanks Click 
That first shot was with the Sigma 16-28 f2.8 and the first time it was used on the 5D IV.
Lightroom recognized the lens and it cleaned up nicely.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Oct 17, 2016)

A white-fronted bee-eater, from Botswana, captured with the 5Dmk4 and EF 400DO IS ii. I was happy to have the camera hold focus on the bird, even against the green background, as those kind of bird-in-flight against green backgrounds are some of the more difficult ones for me. Shutter speed 1/3200sec at f7.1, iso 1250. Cropped from 6720 pixels to 2493 pixels on the long side, then downsized to 1500 pixels for web. 5Dmk4 is proving to be a very good bird photography camera for me.
Cheers
Grant


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 17, 2016)

Grant Atkinson said:


> A white-fronted bee-eater, from Botswana, captured with the 5Dmk4 and EF 400DO IS ii. I was happy to have the camera hold focus on the bird, even against the green background, as those kind of bird-in-flight against green backgrounds are some of the more difficult ones for me. Shutter speed 1/3200sec at f7.1, iso 1250. Cropped from 6720 pixels to 2493 pixels on the long side, then downsized to 1500 pixels for web. 5Dmk4 is proving to be a very good bird photography camera for me.
> Cheers
> Grant



Great capture! I think the RGB metering system really helps.


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2016)

Great shot. I really like this picture. Well done, Grant.

Cheers


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Oct 17, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Grant Atkinson said:
> 
> 
> > A white-fronted bee-eater, from Botswana, captured with the 5Dmk4 and EF 400DO IS ii. I was happy to have the camera hold focus on the bird, even against the green background, as those kind of bird-in-flight against green backgrounds are some of the more difficult ones for me. Shutter speed 1/3200sec at f7.1, iso 1250. Cropped from 6720 pixels to 2493 pixels on the long side, then downsized to 1500 pixels for web. 5Dmk4 is proving to be a very good bird photography camera for me.
> ...


----------



## Eldar (Oct 17, 2016)

Some good images here. I particularily like the bee-eater. Not an easy shot!

It might be that my 5DSR is hanging in a thin thread ... New York on Wednesday and both the 5DIV and 16-35 f2.8L II is listed as In Stock ... As you know, I have a very weak character ... :


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Oct 17, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Keith. I really like the first one. 8)


I agree with you Click, and also like Keiths first picture the best..image quality is a strength of the 5d4


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Oct 17, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Some good images here. I particularily like the bee-eater. Not an easy shot!
> 
> It might be that my 5DSR is hanging in a thin thread ... New York on Wednesday and both the 5DIV and 16-35 f2.8L II is listed as In Stock ... As you know, I have a very weak character ... :


I am laughing at my desk here Eldar ..i suffer from the same affliction. I have not shot enough with my 5Dmk4 yet to have a clear idea of whether it is better than the 5DSR for wildlife, or in your case, where it would fit, in terms of pixel density for small subjects, and high iso image quality, beside your 1DX Mk 2


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 17, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Some good images here. I particularily like the bee-eater. Not an easy shot!
> 
> It might be that my 5DSR is hanging in a thin thread ... New York on Wednesday and both the 5DIV and 16-35 f2.8L II is listed as In Stock ... As you know, I have a very weak character ... :



Bagsy Eldar's 5DSR if he gets the 5D MkIV ;D Seriously.

Having said that, if the rumor of the 5DS/R MkII coming in 2017 is true (which makes sense for shared components and manufacturing efficiency) and if it has the on chip ADC then I think that might be an extremely interesting camera.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 17, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Some good images here. I particularily like the bee-eater. Not an easy shot!
> ...


I agree with you Scott. I have been very happy with the 5DSR and I know it's nonsense to swap. I'll do my best to behave as an adult ... 

I do not need more pixles, that's for sure. However improvements on noise, DR and high ISO capabilities are always welcome.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Oct 20, 2016)

A female cheetah, Botswana, photographed with the 5Dm4 at iso 4000. Shutter speed 1/200sec at f4.0. with Canon EF 400 DO ii. Handheld. Cropped from 30mp to 17 mp, then processed from raw in ACR. Noise reduction only on the cheetah's eyes. Compared to my 5Dmk3, the new camera is significantly better in low ambient light like this. Final image downsized to 1500 pixels long side for web.
Cheers
Grant


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 20, 2016)

Grant considering cropping and ISO that is excellent. I appreciate the shooting info, thanks.

Wondering if you considered adding the X1.4 rather than cropping and what you thoughts would be in that case? I presume you were at the point where you felt you had to have F4.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2016)

That's a lovely shot, Grant. 8)

Well done.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Oct 20, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Grant considering cropping and ISO that is excellent. I appreciate the shooting info, thanks.
> 
> Wondering if you considered adding the X1.4 rather than cropping and what you thoughts would be in that case? I presume you were at the point where you felt you had to have F4.
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack, I was impressed by the image quality, specially how low the background noise levels are. As you suspect, the light was so low that adding the 1.4x would have meant that my shutter speed dropped even lower, and I doubt I would have gotten anything sharp if that was the case. 
If there had been more time available a few metres closer would have been the best as that would have blurred the background a bit more...but the cat only paused for a short while 
cheers
Grant


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Oct 20, 2016)

Click said:


> That's a lovely shot, Grant. 8)
> 
> Well done.


Thanks Click


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 23, 2016)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Grant considering cropping and ISO that is excellent. I appreciate the shooting info, thanks.
> ...



Grant if you can spare a minute, I have a question. I was watching your excellent videos on the 7D2 AF setup and noted that you don't use the traditional BB focus via AF-ON etc.

One thing that got me into BB focus was the reality that the camera goes to sleep and it takes the shutter to wake it up and thus a refocus would occur, often when I already had a desired pre-focus distance set - then I'd have to redo that. This was most annoying if in a blind and pre-focused to a particular location that wasn't always an actual object (i.e. a flight path).

Any thoughts on this?

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 23, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Grant Atkinson said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



I find the occasions I don't want AF are rarer, by a lot, than when I do want AF, so for me BBF makes no ergonomic sense, but I do like having the ability to separate shutter and AF. Because of this I find programming the AF-ON button to be AF off is much more intuitive, it is also easier n the thumb and leaves the thumb free for EV comp. 

This arrangement would work in your hide, if the camera has gone to sleep (I set my cameras to not do that) then press the AF-ON button first then the shutter button and you are good. I find having less to di in the heat of a moment is better for me, when I try BBF I regularly fire away whilst either forgetting to press the AF-On button or not pressing it hard enough.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Scott, I think I didn't realize the AF-ON button would wake up the camera but if it wakes up and does AF then I'm not happy because it'll have focused on who knows what. So, for me, whatever I end up sticking with it must be possible to fiddle with the camera such as viewing shots or whatever, without first triggering AF.

Personally, for whatever reason I never forget to press AF-ON when I take a shot and I do like having the shutter remain trigger active after a servo AF, behaving similar to one-shot (I now understand it's not actually one-shot as far as EV rating goes).

Bottom line is I'm still struggling to find my comfort zone with all these options and all advice is being carefully considered! I'm still getting moments of confusion

Jack


----------



## tpatana (Oct 23, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Scott, I think I didn't realize the AF-ON button would wake up the camera but if it wakes up and does AF then I'm not happy because it'll have focused on who knows what. So, for me, whatever I end up sticking with it must be possible to fiddle with the camera such as viewing shots or whatever, without first triggering AF.
> 
> Personally, for whatever reason I never forget to press AF-ON when I take a shot and I do like having the shutter remain trigger active after a servo AF, behaving similar to one-shot (I now understand it's not actually one-shot as far as EV rating goes).
> 
> ...



I can't think of a situation where the camera went sleep (1 minute for me I think), and that the camera and subject didn't move enough to make new AF. Only thing I can think is like some food photos where you set up all for a while and then take the shot. But those scenes usually who cares if you spend even next 1 minute getting the focus, it's not like the food will run away.


----------



## jd7 (Oct 23, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Scott, I think I didn't realize the AF-ON button would wake up the camera but if it wakes up and does AF then I'm not happy because it'll have focused on who knows what. So, for me, whatever I end up sticking with it must be possible to fiddle with the camera such as viewing shots or whatever, without first triggering AF.
> ...



Jack is talking about situations in which he has prefocussed, so he wants to avoid the AF changing his focus point just because he wakes up the camera.


----------



## tpatana (Oct 23, 2016)

jd7 said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Yes, but I'm trying think of a situation where AF was done minute ago, and I'm still 100% sure it's correct so I don't need to AF again. Maybe shooting paint drying...


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 24, 2016)

tpatana said:


> jd7 said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...



In a hide with a perch situation. Mind you in that instance I'd use the knurled lens switch with predetermined focus distance. That is exactly what it is for.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 24, 2016)

This focus issue is more annoying if you have a long telephoto and extender that is slow AF like the 6D with 300 X2 and you have selected an approximate distance so that the lens doesn't start hunting when a potential subject flies for example. 

If I'm waiting and decide to review some shots before the 6D would allow me to access them I'd have to push the shutter and there goes my focus. I can't think of more specific examples right now and yes, you can pre-focus the lens by focusing, pressing the button to lock and then in the spur of the moment you have to grab that ring which is a little awkward unless you already are holding it ready. 

I'd rather just not have the button that wakes the camera doing spurious focusing cause it's really annoying to me. 

And the 70-200 doesn't have that ring and I was in a blind and I had focus set for a flight path that required pulling a string between trees with a ladder and ....... I didn't want my pre-focus messed up! 

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'd rather just not have the button that wakes the camera doing spurious focusing cause it's really annoying to me.
> 
> And the 70-200 doesn't have that ring and I was in a blind and I had focus set for a flight path that required pulling a string between trees with a ladder and ....... I didn't want my pre-focus messed up!
> 
> Jack



In that case my AF-ON as an AF off works just as well as BBF with shutter button disconnected from AF. In my case wake the camera by pressing the AF-ON button, in traditional BBF wake the camera with the shutter button, both wake the camera but don't initiate AF.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 24, 2016)

Well Scott, isn't it nice that there are so many ways to skin a cat. I'm new to many of the options so I'd like to hear the experts debate these things and I won't put my foot in my mouth.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well Scott, isn't it nice that there are so many ways to skin a cat. I'm new to many of the options so I'd like to hear the experts debate these things and I won't put my foot in my mouth.
> 
> Jack



Hey Jack,

Yes there are so many ways to achieve the same result it has all gone a bit crazy. I remember back when I got my A-1, the amount of knobs and buttons seemed overwhelming and totally unnecessary to control just three facets of exposure, yet look at us now!

It certainly takes time to settle into setting the customisation exactly as it works best for you. Best recommendation is to keep an open mind and don't sweat the 'missed' shots while you sort it out. Second best recommendation, just because you like somebodies images doesn't mean you can use their camera settings to get the same result.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 24, 2016)

Yes Scott an open mind is what is required, not being an old dog. I still feel like my head is swimming and I haven't even tackled any C1 ...C3 settings - don't even know how to at the moment! 

I put the manual by my bed and found that late at night I couldn't even read it so I've started printing an 8X11 version. Sure glad I didn't wait to buy a few weeks before setting out camping in the spring.

Did I say how I'm loving the 400 X2 ;D I know, I've repeated that at least a dozen times. The AF is snappy to say the least.

Jack


----------



## Roo (Dec 4, 2016)

5div shot with a 5div


----------



## hbr (Dec 4, 2016)

Lovely shot, Roo!


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Dec 4, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Grant Atkinson said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


Hi Jack, sorry i only saw this question today. Apologies for a late response. I think from a hide situation, where you are prefocused on a perch- that BB focus is perhaps the best option. I do switch my camera over to BB focus when i am in such situations. But most of my shooting is done in more fluid shooting situations, and involves quite a lot of handholding big lenses, and for my sized hands and frame, I find focusing on the front shutter button easier to manage, along with moving the focus point via the rear multicontroller as i need to. With reference to one part of your question, you can extend the time that it takes for the camera to go to sleep easily enough, by changing it in the Yellow Set Up menu, under "Auto Power Off". You can take it all the way to 30 mins or disable the sleep entirely.
Cheers
Grant


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Dec 4, 2016)

Roo said:


> 5div shot with a 5div


Classy capture this, Roo


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2016)

Roo said:


> 5div shot with a 5div



Very nice shot, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks hbr, Grant and Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 4, 2016)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Grant Atkinson said:
> ...



Thanks Grant,

Many things are personal preference in life. I also find the shutter button a bit easier but have adapted well to BB focus. I'm just beginning to find my way around the 1DX2, not having had a 1DX and having only used a 1D4 for a few months. It's staggering.

From yesterday I discovered that you can have all three (and I guess more even) set to activate focus and the BB's take priority over the shutter (half pressed). I see this as fantastic since I'm very agile with the three and one of my choices will be all points on the shutter, with spot and zone on AF-ON and *. The front buttons assist with AF point movement along with the joystick. This is fantastic.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Feb 27, 2017)

It has been quiet around the 5DIV. I have had it for a while, but not much time to shoot lately. However, I went on a business trip to the Far East and got to spend the weekend in Siem Reap in Cambodia, close to Angkor Wat. I brought the 5DIV with me and I was very impressed. 

This image is from the meat market. Apart from securing your weight loss program, both due to looks and smell (about 35C/95F in there ...), I think this image shows some of the qualities of the camera. 

This was shot with the 24-70 f2.8L II @24mm, at 1/80s, f/6.3 and ISO12.800. The image is unedited (no NR), just converted to .jpg, with default LR settings. I am impressed!


----------



## d4mike (Feb 27, 2017)

5DIV, 100-400 mkII on a tripod. 

I'm still hanging onto my 6D as I love it for night sky and like two bodies for night shooting, one for time lapse and one to run around with. 
The 5DIV has been to Zion, the Upper Peninsula in winter and Yellowstone in winter. So far I'm very impressed with the 5DIV. 

The winds were gusting to 50 mph. My right eye was frozen shut, I had snot frozen on the left side of my face, my fingers were fast becoming useless. 
This is a 50 foot tall lighthouse, makes me wonder how big the wave was.
Muskegon south light on Lake Michigan about 20 min before sunset.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 27, 2017)

Very cool lighthouse shot!

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2017)

d4mike said:


> 5DIV, 100-400 mkII on a tripod.
> 
> I'm still hanging onto my 6D as I love it for night sky and like two bodies for night shooting, one for time lapse and one to run around with.
> The 5DIV has been to Zion, the Upper Peninsula in winter and Yellowstone in winter. So far I'm very impressed with the 5DIV.
> ...




Cool shot. 8) Well done, Michael.


----------



## hbr (Feb 28, 2017)

d4mike said:


> 5DIV, 100-400 mkII on a tripod.
> 
> I'm still hanging onto my 6D as I love it for night sky and like two bodies for night shooting, one for time lapse and one to run around with.
> The 5DIV has been to Zion, the Upper Peninsula in winter and Yellowstone in winter. So far I'm very impressed with the 5DIV.
> ...



Awesome !!!.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Feb 28, 2017)

9H6A4277-1 by Big Ant TV Media LLC, on Flickr
MODEL PORTFOLIO BUILDING



9H6A4177-1 by Big Ant TV Media LLC, on Flickr
NYFW FEB 17


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 28, 2017)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> MODEL PORTFOLIO BUILDING



Then get a MUA and a diffuser for your light!


----------



## Eldar (Feb 28, 2017)

In Siem Reap in Cambodia, after the fall of Khmer Rouge, a man started a school for orphans/street children. They survive on donations and the income from handcrafted products from the children, plus a performance they have made. All performers are ex street children. This performance was telling the tragic story of Cambodia, in a combination of pantomime, ballet and acrobatics. In this picture a young girl is haunted by Khmer Rouge in her dreams. 

The painting in the background was made on stage. The starting point was a nice, bright and happy image of Cambodia. The painter then crossed out this image and created a chaotic image in dramatic colours, ending up with this image, representing the coming of Khmer Rouge. Not a word was spoken, but it was very moving and the audience were brought to tears. If you go to see Angkor Wat, make sure you visit this performance. 

Again, I am happy with the 5DIV. I have applied a flat +20 in NR and left everything else unchanged. I find the colour, dynamics and noise performance of this camera well worth the upgrade from a 5DIII.

24-70 f2.8L II @ 65mm, 1/80s, f/3.5, ISO4.000


----------



## canon1dxman (Mar 17, 2018)

https://flic.kr/p/234nug4https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Taken for a ride.
Sunset Pan, Kruger Park SA


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2018)

Nice shot, canon1dxman.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 17, 2018)

Red Rock Canyon &amp; Milky Way 4675 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Bodie Mine Head &amp; Milky Way 3330 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



CCA 2016 Blue Angel head on 6140 © Keith Breazeal-6140 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Schlieren effect Blues Angels Solo Fleet Week 2017 7896 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2018)

Awesome. Stunning pictures, Keith. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 17, 2018)

Click said:


> Awesome. Stunning pictures, Keith. 8)



Thank you Click  I'm really liking the 5D IV's capabilities.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 18, 2018)

Keith, I'm in awe.

Jack


----------



## Roo (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm with them... excellent shots Keith!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 18, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Keith, I'm in awe.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 18, 2018)

Roo said:


> I'm with them... excellent shots Keith!



Thank you Roo


----------



## RyanV (Mar 30, 2018)

Keith, your images are spectacular. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 30, 2018)

RyanV said:


> Keith, your images are spectacular. Thank you for sharing!



Thanks RyanV!


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 30, 2018)

5D4 // Sigma 120 300 F2.8 Sport


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2018)

Very nice shot, SecureGSM.


----------



## Geaibleu16 (Mar 30, 2018)

My wife's interpretation of Tchaîkovsky's Dance of the little swans with some of her Madame Alexander Cissys collection
5D4 24-105


----------

